# 01m solenoid location



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*01m solenoid location and function*









2 N89 energized in 2nd and 4th to apply b2 brake 
1 n88 feeds k1 clutch and b1 brake
5 n92 energized on each shift to cushion shifts
3 n90 feeds k3 clutch
4 n91 TCC solenoid
7 n94 controls apply to b2 brake
6 n93 pressure control solenoid


Note: This pic can be confusing because the solenoids are not pictured and the valve body is upside down basically. It absolutly is labeled correctly and can show you where your solenoids are located you just have to look at it and pay attention, and compare it to your valve body. 

Please dont post questions regarding problems with your car in this thread. If you have a question start a new thread.









_Modified by CoolAirVw at 5:07 PM 1-7-2010_


_Modified by CoolAirVw at 11:08 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## steevz (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for this information. Extremely useful! Going to switch my n92 solenoid today.


----------



## jjlinus (Oct 13, 2010)

*01M/01N Pinout Diagram and Info (95'Audi A4 B5 1.8L ADR)*

Firstly, a very big thank you for your contribution, you are a champ in my book! 
The information on the 097 TCM pinouts and solenoids has helped me tremendously in understanding what to check/test for on my tranny. 

Being a victim of water under the drivers side (RHD) carpet leading to TCM corrosion, I've been hunting around for 01M/01N TCM pinout diagram/explanation. My TCM Pin 25 corroded off completely. 

Am now hoping that you or another member make the TCM pinout info on the (01M/01N) available just like you did for the 097. 

Vag cable and 2nd-hand TCM on its way soon. 

*I am a novice so please excuse me if I am crossing any lines or making mistakes in this forum dialog.*


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

jjlinus said:


> Am now hoping that you or another member make the TCM pinout info on the (01M/01N) available just like you did for the 097.


 
This info is for the 01M and would probably work just fine for the 01N. Hell it probably works for the 097 as you said as well as 096 and 098.


----------



## jwups0887 (Jan 14, 2011)

*No reverse which solenoid is it?*

I bought this 2002 Beetle for my daughter in Aug 2010 and it has 86K on it. It just started happening but it drives and changes through all the forward gears great, but there is no reverse. I am planning on taking the A/T pan to see if there is anything noticeable and to inspect the valve body and seals. 
I know it is all electical and with the solenoid prices cheap I would like to buy solenoids and replace the solenoids that are responsible for the trans shifting into reverse to see if that helps. Nothing comes up on my OBDII scanner and I have a ohmeter/multi-tester I can use. 
While this thread is helpful I can't tell which solenoids control reverse. Is it the same as 09A tiptronic trans, the solenoid #'s match, just not sure if they are the same for the piece of crap 01M trans. VW shows the 09A trans solenoids that control the reverse are: N88, N89, N92. Are they the same for the 01M trans?

I know from searching online it could be any of these areas:
1. Lip seal on the B1 clutch piston
2. Cracked reverse piston
3. Linkage bushing
4. Solenoid issue
5. Faulty reverse apply clutch
6. Faulty reverse brake clutch
7. Valve body 


Thanks for any input and time put in to helping me. John


----------



## vwvr6glx (Dec 7, 2010)

John, pull the shifter down to low at 20 MPH. If there is no engine braking, it's the B1 clutch/piston which is usually caused by bearing or gear metal tearing the piston. If there is braking, it's the B2 drum. Spring retainer comes apart, makes a big mess you'll find curlies in the pan. Either way, not a solenoid issue.


----------



## vwvr6glx (Dec 7, 2010)

Rich, *Here's a good one.* A friend bought a piece of crap late 95 Jetta w/OBDII. Someone put a 096 in it and sold it. Of course it had a speed sensor code cause one's missing. I gave him one a he drilled the boss out and put it in even though I told him it won't work because the solenoid setup it different- #4 isn't a 5 ohm and it's not for the TCC. I don't see too many 096's anymore but if I'm not mistaken, the K3 is splined directly into the damper with no clutch as an AOD. I told him to just get the correct 01M but the car is barely worth it. I'm pretty sure sol#4 is used in 2nd & 4th. Did U ever hear of any way to rewire and maybe solder in a resistor to satisfy the computer?


----------



## vwvr6glx (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice thought but no. OBDI & OBDII. PCM & TCM will not communicate.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

CoolAirVw said:


> Please dont post questions regarding problems with your car in this thread. If you have a question start a new thread


This is a technical information thread! Please dont clutter it up with off topic discussions of your specific problem. I would appreciate it if you would delete your off topic posts.


----------



## skimetime (Jul 31, 2012)

another thing that would be nice to know is witch solenoids are active for each gear. Well help me out a ton  but great post


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

skimetime said:


> another thing that would be nice to know is witch solenoids are active for each gear. Well help me out a ton  but great post


 Scroll to the bottom of this page for that info... 

http://www.kansascitytdi.com/01m faq.htm 

Also read through the 01m series on tdi club. 

part 1 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=248847&highlight=01m 

part 2 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=250194&highlight=01m 

part 3 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=252885&highlight=01m 

part 4 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?p=2787884#post2787884 

part 5 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=334614


----------



## Poopsy (Apr 6, 2015)

*Poopsy*

with my wives 1999 A6 Audi avant standing on the brakes on ice I slit on to speed bump. I stopped the car to check under the car the transmission oil pan had a small dint but no leak. I started to drive again the car was now it limp mode. We put the car on a hoist und removed the oil pan there was no fissul damage under there. I bought for $ 18 from China a code reader specially for Audi / VW it actuality gave me some codes 00260 PO0758 shift solenoid2-open circuit or short to ground or B+(N89) that's more info the the. Mechanic at the service. Station read from his over $1000 reader could get. Now I wonder dose enyone how to fix this problem?
Thanks


----------



## cabrio00 (Jul 24, 2014)

I just rebuilt my valve body and I installed a Rostra harness:










One VW stealership quoted me $411 for a genuine VW harness :sly: So I called another VW stealership and they quoted me $430! :what: So I went with a Rostra harness for $65. It didn't come with instructions and one good thing I can say about the VW ribbon harness is it's impossible to install it the wrong way!

My question is what would be the result of mixing up the N93 and N94 solenoid connections? Because I'm pretty sure I did :facepalm: Now I have have major slip when the motor is cold and intermittent code 01192 (Transmission Torque Converter clutch - mechanical failure) at highway speeds. I plan on dropping the pan this weekend (in 4 days) and re-checking all of my work but was curious if anyone knew. Thanks!


----------



## cabrio00 (Jul 24, 2014)

cabrio00 said:


> I just rebuilt my valve body and I installed a Rostra harness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Following up on my earlier post I found this by CoolAirVW:










EV6 is the N93 solenoid and EV7 is the N94 solenoid. From the diagram above, N93 controls pressure in all gear positions so if the N93 connector were mistakenly hooked up to the N94 solenoid and vice versa, it looks like N93 wouldn't provide consistent line pressure. Am I on the right track?


----------

